# How many do you smoke a day?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

I use to smoke two, one in the morning and one at night. Now, I smoke 3-5.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> I use to smoke two, one in the morning and one at night. Now, I smoke 3-5.


I thought I'm Bad!  
One a day, but during Sunday at least three.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Three a week, but on my day off maybe 3 in a day!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Three a week, but on my day off maybe 3 in a day!


almost the same every week; unless i'm driving. then I can smoke many more!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smoked two nice cigars Saturday  


Didn't smoke any Sunday :hn


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

During the winter I'm lucky if I get 5 a week. 

During the summer I'll do 1 a day and mayby some extra on a weekend.

When fishing including campfires all bets are off 3 per day is the norm. :al


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

One a day keeps the doctor away.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=74533&postcount=32


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Bout one every other day. 2 on birthdays or something real special...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Two a day. One small stick (Corona or Robusto) in the morning with coffee. A bigger stick after supper. Some nights (lately a lot of nights) I'll smoke a half a stick late, at around 11 or 12, 'cause I do a lot of work in the wee hours!!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

About 2/3 a week, and generally only weekends or when soccer matches are on during the week!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

like 3 or 4 in a week, Mostly inthe weekend.


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

pinokio said:


> About 2/3 a week, and generally only weekends or when soccer matches are on during the week!


2-3 week as well. At least now that it's warmer.

Soccer! I'm getting excited. MLS starts soon and our outdoor league I play in starts mid-April. YEAH!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i do 1-2 a week. im not the biggest smoker around, im more into the collection aspect.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Averaged maybe 3 per week this winter, but the weather hasn't cooperated. This week looks to be cold and a bit snowy, so probably 1 at the local shop.

-ts


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

During the winter months I'm lucky to get 1 or 2 a week....sometimes none at all. But during the warmer months 5-6 a week even more if friends are over for a cookout.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

To many...Would like to be a 1per day guy first with no bets for the weekend


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The cold winter weather is really hampering my cigar intake. Once it is warm enough to open up the windows and go out on my balcany I will probably go up to 2-3 per week, but right now I'm around 1 per week. At least the gars in my humi are getting a chance to age.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

1-2 a day.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Jeff said:


> At least the gars in my humi are getting a chance to age.


That's been my positive thinking as well. I'm about 1-2 per week, mainly between Fri-Sun. Once it warms up that will easily double.


----------



## MrsCigarLover (Feb 21, 2005)

*I smoke between 2-3 a day right now. Summer could be up to 4 a day.

Cigars are usually large. :w *


----------



## Mopartoya (Mar 12, 2005)

DsrtDog said:


> To many...Would like to be a 1per day guy first with no bets for the weekend


I'm with ya DsrtDog! I try to smoke _only_ 1 per day. Usually finish the week out at 4 smokes and, well, like DsrtDog said, weekend bets are off! I'll consider myself bad this weekend... I had 7! :w Or should I consider myself lucky? Hummmm. I did enjoy them though. Not all were my top shelf puros though. I do have all those Thompsons that came w/ my Humi. (I got the Barrel top humi + 100 smokes from Thompson a while back)

well I'm getting a little off topic, but I think I'm going to put a review of the good ol "everyone's favorite cigars on this forum" : Thompsons :BS

Cheers :al


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

1.5 per day... 



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

MrsCigarLover said:


> *I smoke between 2-3 a day right now. Summer could be up to 4 a day.
> 
> Cigars are usually large. :w *


YES!! Rock on Mrs. C!!!! :ms


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I do my smoking during the weekend. I will have anywhere between 3-4 cigars in those two days. I occasionaly will smoke a pc or a rothchild size cigar during the week but not very often.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Usually three a day.

A Rothschild or Robusto on the way to work. Another one or a London Club on the way home. And then something a little larger to relax with in the evening. Either one of the longer Punches or a Montecristo. Evening is also when I experiment with something new now and then.


----------



## drinkfish (Mar 5, 2005)

i'm just a light smoker. I smoke only when I am not at home, e.g. playing golf...so it's about 1 each day


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Since I drive about an hour, one way, to work, I'll get in at least two per day. Sometimes 3 on the course. Same on weekends. :w 

:ms NCRM


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

2-3 a week unless If I'm a non-working foreman and its a smoking jobsite the skies the limit. I'll keep a humidor in my gang box.


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe a couple during the week. Most of my smoking seems to be centered around weekends, averaging 3-6.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Not nearly enough.... 3 to 5 a week..


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

im guilty of 2-3 and all bets are off on the weekends


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd say 4-7 a week.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

2-5 a week. There are many days during a week when I won't have any, and then I might have 2 in one day or perhaps 4 over a period of 2 days.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

1 to 2 per day.


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

3-5 during the week and at least 4 on weekends.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

1-2 weekdays
3 a day on weekends, 4 sometimes if I smoke my three then someone wants to go smoke.... I'm a sucker for a good little herf amongst the few quasi-BOTL's I have here.
-eef


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

I feel like a weenie because I only smoke about 1-2 per week, primarily on the weekends. Perhaps I should practice more.


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

usually I'll smoke about 3-4 per week, but some weeks I'll smoke one a day. I guess it depends on my schedule.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

I usually smoke 1-2 a week, but lately lits been more like 3-4. Over spring break a few weeks ago I smoked 11 in 8 days. It was great.


----------



## crazyguy117 (Mar 18, 2005)

floydp said:


> Not nearly enough.... 3 to 5 a week..


Im in the some boat. Some weeks i have more, some weeks i wont smoke. Today is the 4th day in a row i havent pulled out a cigar to smoke.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I smoke usually 1 maybe 2 a week but lately it's been one a day as I have had a lot of shipments. "I will go back to 1 a week I promise dear." Yea, sure.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> I use to smoke two, one in the morning and one at night. Now, I smoke 3-5.


One a day, keeps the doctor away.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

1-2 when i have em. Although I smoked 3 Arthuro Fuente Exquisitos before 2pm a few days ago (I didn't wake up until 10), but I don't knoW if that counts. I think i'll smoke one now.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

.1428571428571 a day or 1 a week.

Sometimes two a week.


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

Well, I used to some 1 - 2 weekdays and 3 - 4 weekend days

BUT now I am trying to work things out with my wife; I have promised to only smoke on weekends. The weekend number will be astronomical, I can't wait til tomorrow. My weekend is Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (currently in negotiations for holidays)


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

I usually go through about 30 to 35 a week. But this week is SoCal 6, so I will go through 10 or so a day for the next 3 days.

:fu


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I woder how many Mo smokes a day... he's got a closet fit for a heavyweight.


----------



## paperfireman (May 9, 2005)

I unload 118 wheelers every Tuesday and Thursday so thats a good 2 a week. Then probably one on Sunday try to keep it low so my wallet doesn't look like its anorexic.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Back when I was making decent money running my ecommerce business and I could afford to smoke alot, I was smoking around 5 day. I suppose this was good sense this is when my passion for cigars was reignited and I did a lot of exploring and found what I like. Nowadays, having little money that doesn't end up in the pockets of doctors or the pharmacuetical industry, I smoke between 1 - 3 cigars a day. I've really wanted to reduce the amount I smoke. I know that the less I smoke, the more I will actually enjoy smoking. I have talked with a lot of veteran smokers at my local cigar store and most of them find that smoking only a few cigars a week greatly increases their appreciation for cigars. I think that the more active life style I have the less cigars I will smoke. The less cigars I smoke, the more balanced I am. I am in a bit of a transendental stage right now, trying to recover from many health problems and a drug addiction that resulted from said health problems, so having not much to do in my free time but hang around the forums I end up smoking more cigars than I should.


----------



## Mac (Sep 19, 2005)

Usually a couple during the week and a couple more on the weekend. If I'm traveling and doing field work, then I bump up to 1 or 2 per day! I find it's a time to sit still, enjoy the smoke, let go of some stress, and let my mind roam freely.


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

CgarWyzrd said:


> I usually go through about 30 to 35 a week. But this week is SoCal 6, so I will go through 10 or so a day for the next 3 days.
> 
> :fu


Wow, that is a heap!
I smoke one a week. Two at the most. Cigars are expensive as hear in Aus.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I usually only average about 2 per week. This will go down when the snow starts flying around up here.


----------



## mcmoyer (Aug 22, 2008)

I usually do a couple a week myself...


:ss


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

it varies. sometimes 15....sometimes around 6 or 7, lol.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

progressed throughout the years for me. Day to day, uncertain...so, I'd have to say around 15-16 weekly.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

3 a week or under. Most I think was like 4 a week. Then I realized I was started to make it too frequent so I'm keeping it at 2-3 a week.



Rev.


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe 1 a week on average. How do some of you smoke 9-10 per day? You would basically have to be smoking from the time you wake up to the time you go to bed to get through that amount, wouldn't u?


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Atleast 1 a day during the weekdays. Weekends could be 3 + a day. :ss


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I smoke at least 1 per day, but its usually 2-3/day.
Scott


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

2-3 per week. On my birthday I smoked 2! Well, there was another time too. I smoked some really crappy cigar and had to chase it with something. Figured another cigar would be the trick. It was.


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

nasa25 said:


> How do some of you smoke 9-10 per day?


My very first herf with my "home" board - the RNB - I smoked 9 cigars - that was from around noon to 3 AM.

I've gone through a dozen in a day.

you have to take into account, it's not all churchill sized smokes!!

I usually catch one on the way home from work - I tried smoking on the way in to work at 5 AM - but that's a bad idea when you have to run PT!!!!

:ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

1 or 2 a day, more on the weekend...I would say 10 - 15 a week.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Usually 1 to 2. On thursdays I find myself smoking 3-4 but thats cigar night here and thats why.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

I average 3 a day. Some days more, some days less.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

For awhile 1 or 2 per day and more on weekends!!! Saturday can be 2 or 3 and Sunday can be 3 or 4 because of the Sunday Cyber-Herf!!!

At a Herf I usually smoke between 4 and 7 cigars!!!

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I'm at 1 a day, but if I wasn't working so much it would be more like 3 or 4.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Weekdays usually one on my lunchtime walk, one at night most nights, and weekends anywhere between 1-3 per day.


----------



## kbragg (Sep 18, 2008)

Two or three a week for me.
It's an expensive hobby when you're a poor college student.


----------



## dennq (Sep 4, 2008)

Weeknights usually one but on the weekends depending on the weather its 2 or 3 a day.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I get in two a day on weekdays, one a day on weekends (no time in the morning). I am the anti-trend!


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

On average I can usually smoke about 5 in a week. Sometimes on weekends I can fit in 2 a day. I can't think of the last time I ever had more than 3 in one day though!


----------



## blackey73 (Sep 17, 2008)

I usually do one during the week (usually on wed) and on the weekends I'll burn through 3 a day.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

I usually am able to smoke 2 to 3 a week usually later in the evening 8-9 pm when the kids have gone to bed. Usually less in the winter when it gets pretty cold here in the plains .


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

I smoke only 1-2 a week mostly because I'm scared of the cancer thing!


----------



## AdamC (Sep 20, 2008)

Haha...well. My girl doesn't want me smoking too often. I try to keep it down to 1-2 a week, but usually end up being like 3-4 a week.:gn:mn


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Every time I see this thread I want to answer:

As many as it takes.

So I thought I would finally.

As many as it takes = 75-100 a year. I don't smoke as many in the winter so per week doesn't even work for me.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe two a week, if that. I smoke sparingly and usually only for a special occasion or celebratory purpose.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I try to hold back to one after work on work days. Friday nights and Weekends and days off (every other Monday), two, three, four or more.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, this is an old thread. 

Most days: 1-2. Good days: 3-4. Small herfs/Vacations: 5-9. SoCal: 10+


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

I try to smoke at least one per day maybe two.


----------



## FireyLass (Nov 19, 2009)

Right now money is tight due to the economy so I don't have one everyday. On average I have one to three a week. I love cigars but do not have the time to sit back and enjoy them as much as I would like to.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Right now Im up to 5 a week...


----------



## SJones (Nov 17, 2009)

I smoke one a day during the week and 2-3 on the weekends.

Sometimes I have one for lunch a couple times a month.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I smoke about 4-5 a week with a few puritos thrown in while I'm at work.


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

I typically smoke 1 - 2 a day.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

When it was warm I was consistently smoking 3 a day, now it's 1 or 2, sometimes I'll smoke my pipe instead though.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

About once every 2 weeks or so. Whenever the guys have time for a herf. My smoke buddies are all noobs like me so were all buying and trying new stuff each time (as money permits)...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll get in one a day or everyother day or if im off two maybe three.
Every thursday we all meet up and Im liable to have 3.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

Four to six a day. Every day.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Three a day keeps the skeeters away. And I *always* have one in my hand...."that's what she said."


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I can smoke 2 or 3 in a row at a herf, or E-herfing with the boys on Skype... I can go a few days during the week without smoking one at all, so I fit in the roughly 7 - 10 cigars a week slot.


----------

